# "D" size .248 drill blank. Where to get?



## mwhatch (May 20, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can get a size D (.248) drill blank at least 12 inches long.

Thanks
Morton


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 20, 2012)

what type of material and are you looking for there are several. i wqould think 01 tool steel woul;d work . here is a link to the mcmasterr-carr sight with the  page up. 

mcmasterr-carr. hope this helps


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 20, 2012)

by the way 0.248 is not "D" size. "d" is 0.246.  0.248 would be 6.30mm


----------



## randyrls (May 20, 2012)

Either MSC or McMaster-Carr have 12" shaft drill bits.  These only have flutes for about 3" so you must withdraw the bit to clear chips.


----------



## KenV (May 20, 2012)

Most of the metal supply houses can provide "D" (0.246) steel -- price goes up with quality of material and precision of size.  

"Drill blanks" are commonly higher precision high speed steel.  Victor is a good source for taps, dies, and specialty steels. 

Fractional HS Drill Blanks

I use high carbon steel (Silver Steel in the UK) for mandrel material.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 20, 2012)

Enco on line, a lot of the drill rod is 36" long as a standard size. Most any tool,machine shop supply will sell it. Check locally It also goes by Tool steel rods, air,oil,water hardening steel.
You may also have to get the closest size and turn it down to your finished size.
:clown:


----------



## mwhatch (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, and yes "D" does = .246.

It never occurred to me to look a McMaster and Carr, they have a 36" one for less than $5.00

Morton


----------



## its_virgil (May 20, 2012)

Fastenal  here in Wichita Falls carries it in stock. Here is a list of the Fastenal stores in OK. Maybe one is close to you.
Store Search Results | Fastenal

Do a good turn daily!
Don




mwhatch said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a size D (.248) drill blank at least 12 inches long.
> 
> Thanks
> Morton


----------



## mwhatch (May 20, 2012)

Hi Don,

I graduated from Wichita Falls High School in 1971

Morton


----------



## KenV (May 20, 2012)

A note on the precision of wording -- "Drill Rod" is not the same thing as "Drill Blank"

Drill Rod is high carbon steel  -- usually oil hardening

Drill blanks is high speed steel  - these are often made into drill bits and special tooling.


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 20, 2012)

KenV said:


> A note on the precision of wording -- "Drill Rod" is not the same thing as "Drill Blank"
> 
> Drill Rod is high carbon steel  -- usually oil hardening
> 
> Drill blanks is high speed steel  - these are often made into drill bits and special tooling.


"drill rod" can be obtained in many different materials including tool steel. most commonly it is in O1 tool steel if memory serves me correctly. have purchased miles of the stuff in my career.


----------

